# Selenium



## achillesat (8. Feb 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine eine Web- Anwendung, die mit Java geschrieben wurde.Diese möchte ich mit Selenium testen. (Bei Selenium handelt es sich um ein Testframework für Web-Anwendungen. Mit seiner Hilfe ist es möglich, Interaktionen mit einer Web-Anwendung aufnehmen zu lassen und diese Tests automatisiert beliebig oft wieder abzuspielen. ) Wenn ich mit Selenium Recorde und z.B die Seite Amazon ausprobiere dort meine login Daten eingebe und mich einlogge zeichnet mir das Programm alles super und fehlerfrei auf, aber wenn ich meine  Web Anwendung laufen komme ich zu einem login Bildschirm. Dort gebe ich dann auch die Daten ein und klicke auf Anmelden. Dieses lasse ich auch alles aufzeichnen und das Programm übernimmt die Daten. Beim Ausführen aber setzt er die Login Daten nicht obwohl er die Felder erkennt. 

Weiß einer woran das liegt und wie man das Problem beheben kann? 
Im Internet habe ich leider nichts gefunden. 
Danke


----------



## fastjack (8. Feb 2011)

Haben die Felder auch immer dieselbe ID/NAME, oder wird das automatisch generiert? oder werden sie durch Javascript erzeugt? Dann könnte es daran liegen.


----------



## chalkbag (8. Feb 2011)

Ich setze eine Tasse Kaffee darauf, das der Parameter @ID der Textboxen nicht gesetzt wurde.


----------



## achillesat (8. Feb 2011)

fastjack hat gesagt.:


> Haben die Felder auch immer dieselbe ID/NAME, oder wird das automatisch generiert? oder werden sie durch Javascript erzeugt? Dann könnte es daran liegen.



Wird duch Javascript erzeugt!


----------



## fastjack (9. Feb 2011)

Wenn die Felder bei jedem Aufruf eine anderen Id bekommen, klappt es nicht so einfach. Prüf mal mit Firebug (Firefox-Plugin), ob sich die Id's immer ändern.


----------

